# ntl: to penalise non DD customers & late payers



## ClubMan

In case anybody else (other than myself) had not noticed until now it seems that _ntl: _will start charging customers who do not pay their bills by _DD _an additional €3 from April 2007. They also now charge €7.68 for late payments since November 2006. All this on top of their recent €2 per monthly/€3 per two montly billing period price increase.


----------



## RainyDay

*Re: ntl: to charge non DD customers €3 from April 2007*

How are they going about notifying their customers? I haven't recieved any communication on this change.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: ntl: to charge non DD customers €3 from April 2007*

I think that we were notifed of the increase in normal subscription charges with our last bill (October). The current bill (December) includes details of the subscription charges as well as of the non _DD _and late payment "penalties". Not sure what happens with those paying less frequently than every two months...


----------



## DrMoriarty

I hope to Jaysus BT don't follow suit!  

Amid the billing shambles that I've experienced from them since day one, they managed to 'unregister' my DD details about six months ago, and I've been sending them cheques (usually for the corrected amount!) ever since...


----------



## ClubMan

The _ntl: _thing is a bit of a pain. I prefer not to deal in _DDs _as far as possible but I'll probably have to put one in place for _ntl: _soon to avoid the penalty.


----------



## DaveD

I read this in the paper at the weekend and it was all I needed to decide to dump NTL. I use them for digital TV and cable modem, so I'm switching to Sky for tv and BT Ireland for phone/broadband (so Eircom are out also!). Should save me about €27/month and not have to deal with NTL which is worth much more. I won't set up a DD with NTL due to billing problems a few years ago which took forvever to sort out. 

Hopefully Sky and BT will be easier to deal with ;-)


----------



## Towger

I dumped them over a year ago. They still owe me about 3 euro, still no sign of a cheque in the post.

Towger.


----------



## GeneralZod

This strikes me as a consumer issue that if enough bad publicity is generated  they might back down and other companies will be detered from trying it.

There was a article in yesterday's Irish Indo based on the current AAM thread on the evils of Direct debits over standing orders


----------



## PaulH

NTL have been bought out at sometime in the (recent?) past by another media company, UPC.

It seems that as part of this exercise, they have implemented a new billing system and have had significant customer service issues as a result.

See here:
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055018616

They also featured on Joe Duffy on Monday. Listen here, from about 15 minutes into the show (Real player required):
http://www.rte.ie/rams/radio/latest/Mon/rte-liveline.smil

My experience with NTL is that when it worked well, it worked well, and I had been a customer since they took over Cablelink. 

However, I moved house recently and had no luck in getting NTL to set me up at the new address. I eventually emailed their customer service and sales email addresses with a deadline, which I doubt anyone ever read. Going to go with Sky instead, for one year anyway (they had a promotion recently).

In light of the situation that seems to exist within that company at the moment, I would be very slow to sign any direct debit mandate.

Hope that helps,
Paul.


----------



## efm

Got the letter from NTL yesterday and I have two questions/issues

1.  Can NTL force you to move to DD's (ie by penalising you if you don't set one up) - is there any law or guideline being broken by this move by NTL?

2.  The late payment fee kicks in 14 days after the invoice date - now I received my NTL bill yesterday the 19th Dec which had an invoice date of the 8th Dec giving me just two days to pay the bill - once again does anyone know if any law or guideline is being broken / abused here

I certainly feel aggrieved but if NTL are 100% legally entitled to do what they are doing then I'd just better grin and bear it.

Anybody any thoughts? Is there any point in contact the Office of Consumer Affairs or IFSRA or Comreg about any of this?


----------



## RainyDay

GeneralZod said:


> There was a article in yesterday's Irish Indo based on the current AAM thread on the evils of Direct debits over standing orders



The well-intentioned suggestion to go for standing orders instead of direct debits for Sky etc is presumably impractical, as Sky etc will not permit this, regardless of how much you pressure them.



efm said:


> Is there any point in contact the Office of Consumer Affairs or IFSRA or Comreg about any of this?



It would certainly be interesting to see what ODCA have to say on this one.


----------



## ClubMan

I have emailed the _ODCA _about the _DD _penalty and will post back if/when they get back to me. I didn't ask about the late payment penalty.


----------



## polaris

Chorus offer a similar "reward" if you pay their monthly fee by DD; 27.99 as opposed to 29.99.


----------



## ClubMan

_ODCA _got back to me and, among other things, had this to say:


> The issue of imposing a charge on customers who do not avail of their
> direct  debit payment facility by NTL is not illegal. While we agree that it
> is sharp  practice to do so, NTL are not breaching any legislation
> enforceable by our  office


By the way  - I didn't actually call it sharp practice myself in the email to _ODCA_.


----------



## Sarsfield

Well my ntl bill was waiting for me when I got home this evening.  I have until tomorrow to pay if I want to avoid a late payment charge!  The bill date is December 7th.  

I know it's Christmas and letters can get delayed but I'm not at all sure the bill was posted on the 7th!  The envelope isn't franked or stamped so it may not have been posted until yesterday for all I know.  I won't pay the €7.68 late fee quietly!


----------



## sherib

I was told by an _ntl_ technician this week that _ntl _has been taken over very recently by (I think he said) a Belgian company called something like "UPL". I wonder if this has anything to do with the new direct debit policy? He also said something to the effect that _ntl _and _Chorus_ are part of the same group.

It doesn't seem as if a consumer has any choice regarding piped TV - is this a monopoly? The same chap told me that his _Sky_ satellite dish often gets blown around so that doesn't offer a reliable choice.


----------



## ClubMan

It's _UPC _who took over _ntl:_. I only learned this myself here on _AAM _recently. See Wikipedia.


----------



## Decani

Yes. If you look at the Chorus and NTL websites they are virtually identical. The product pricing has been aligned and Chorus are looking for more people so maybe they're going to rebrand NTL Ireland as Chorus?


----------



## CCOVICH

sherib said:


> The same chap told me that his _Sky_ satellite dish often gets blown around so that doesn't offer a reliable choice.


 

Not an issue for me, or anyone else I know who has Sky.


----------



## TarfHead

I received my ntl bill yesterday and noticed that they've levied a new charge on me without warning.

Many times over the past 10 years, I've taken out a subscription to SKY Sports and/or Movies and then cancelled whenever I was finished with it, e.g. SKY Movies for Christmas, SKY Sports for Tri-Nations rugby. Each time they've refunded the 'unused' amount of the subscription previously charged.

The current bill omits the most recent refund but includes a levy labelled _subscription cancellation charge_. They never advised me of this when I phoned to cancel the Sports subscription in November.

I've logged the complaint with them and am waiting for a reply.


----------



## r2d2

ClubMan said:


> It's _UPC _who took over _ntl:_. I only learned this myself here on _AAM _recently. See Wikipedia.


 
Yep, it sure is and their attitude to debt collecting in Amsterdam is quite interesting. If you default on payment (assuming you're not on DD) penalty amounts are put onto your bill. Interestingly enough, when they move the bad debt onto an external agency, they sell it for more than the current balance as the customers contract stipulates the allowance of this practice. EG the balance on an account is €80, non payment penalties bring it to €100, UPC sells it to the debt collection agency at €110 and they collect it 3 months later at €150.......As a result (and this is off the top of my head at this stage) they have a very healthy debtors ledger !!


----------



## santiago

Is there not some rule that you can't penalise people for choosing different methods of payment? I've a vague recollection of hearing something of this kind in relation to using a credit card to pay for flights or concert tickets.


----------



## SlurrySlump

I have the basic NTL TV package plus two extra connections. Last year my annual bill was €291.11 which was an increase on the previous year. This year it has further increased to €329.64. I received my bill today the 10th January. It says on the invoice "Bill date 21/12/2006 and payment by the 4/01/07". How am I supposed to pay this bill on time when it was received 6 days after the due date? I will complain. Incidentally there is no mention or enclosure with this bill to say that there is a late payment fee or charge for not paying bu DD.
Question. Is there an alternative way to receive my basic package than going with NTL?


----------



## ClubMan

santiago said:


> Is there not some rule that you can't penalise people for choosing different methods of payment?


Not according to the _ODCA _as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## trailblazer

Late bills are nothing new with NTL. They are a total joke of a company. If there were competition in the market, I think they would fail miserably. Late bills, new charges, threatening letters. It is incredible that their actions are not in the news headlines. Perhaps this new charge (if you dont agree to DD) might put them up there.


----------



## ClubMan

trailblazer said:


> Perhaps this new charge (if you dont agree to DD) might put them up there.


I thought that _Joe Duffy_ or somebody had something on this recently so this charge's 15 minutes of fame is probably gone already and most people will just get on with things and pay it.


----------



## rgfuller

There is a message on NTL's service+account telephone number (1800321321) saying that decembers bills (21st+28th dec) were sent out late due to the holidays and an extension to payment due date would apply. Also that no-one would be charged without receiving a warning letter in advance.


----------



## ClubMan

Are they still sending bills out in the envelopes which were printed upside down?


----------



## Crunchie

ClubMan said:


> Are they still sending bills out in the envelopes which were printed upside down?



There is probably a logical reason for this believe it or not. This is because certain types of automated folding/enveloping machines can only fold and feed in one direction and the envelopes have closures at the botton to ensure address in window and logo on enveolope all face the same direction. I used one of theses machines for years in another company and we had to specify closures at the bottom when ordering envelopes.


----------



## julia

I have just recieved my bill today 11th January 2007 and it says that payment is due by 4th Jan 2007. So I am already overdue! I had been thinking of moving to sky, does anyone know are they any cheaper than ntl?


----------



## kseire

Was just speaking to NTL setting up a new account (mad i know).
The guy explained it would be 2euro per bill if I didnt set up Direct Debit.
I asked why and he said it is because the sources of payment are charging them fees 

e.g. if you go into your post office and pay your bill the post office are charging commission. So ntl are slapping on the commission charge if you dont want to pay via DD.

NTL's service is terrible in general but the above is done by lots of companies e.g. ticketmaster, ryanair charge 20quid for booking with a Visa card...

So we cant just complain about NTL when everyone is at it...


----------



## SlurrySlump

Incidentally is anyone getting poor reception on Channell 4 via NTL. All my other stations are O.K.


----------



## ClubMan

Do you mean the poor quality of _C4 _programming content?


----------



## RainyDay

rgfuller said:


> There is a message on NTL's service+account telephone number (1800321321) saying that decembers bills (21st+28th dec) were sent out late due to the holidays and an extension to payment due date would apply. Also that no-one would be charged without receiving a warning letter in advance.



From their website:




> Late Payment Charge
> 
> With effect from 1 January 2007 ntl will apply a late payment fee of €7.68 on all bills which are significantly overdue. The payment due date is 14 days after the bill date. ntl reserves the right to charge this fee on any overdue amounts. However, this fee will not be charged until written notification has been issued to the customer informing them of this pending fee and giving them an opportunity to rectify the situation before the fee is charged to their account.
> 
> *Update: If your last bill was dated either 21 or 28 December 2006, an extension to the payment due date has been made. Customers can be assured that no late payment fee will be added without first receiving a written reminder and notification. *We apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## sue m

In my case, my recieved ntl bill couple of days before christmas and it stated that my direct debt would come out of account on the 29th December, 2006. On the 2nd Jan , I noticed the money had not been taken. I rang NTL and the said that they been bought by an another company and there is a few teething problems but everything was fine with my direct debit. 

There was still no sign of the money been taken out this morning . Again made a phone call. This time I was told that I would have to send my details in again to set up the direct debit and I owe them money! You can not set the direct debit up over the phone.

Note: Bill was dated 14th December, 2006.


----------



## rmelly

another rip off


----------



## ClubMan

If you don't like the charge then use an alternative provider or method of obtaining the channels that you need. As posted in another thread most of the usual cable channels can be obtained for free by making a once off payment for a suitable satellite dish and free to air receiver/decoder.


----------



## Sanf

I spoke to a guy in the ODCR today and he said what NTL were intending to do wasn't unlawful ! 

He also said that price increases were mentioned in the terms and conditions which we signed years ago and any fluctuation in the price was agreed to when signing up. 

He further mentioned that the ODCR was "in talks" with NTL as they had a lot of calls about this €2.00 direct debit penalty issue and they hoped to "resolve" it before April. 

So neither emailing ODCR nor calling them has any effect !
Does this mean we're stuck with NTL and will have to DD them ??


----------



## ClubMan

Sanf said:


> I spoke to a guy in the ODCR today and he said what NTL were intending to do wasn't unlawful !


Not what they told me (see above).


> He also said that price increases were mentioned in the terms and conditions which we signed years ago and any fluctuation in the price was agreed to when signing up.


Which means that they can presumably vary their charges as they see fit?


> He further mentioned that the ODCR was "in talks" with NTL as they had a lot of calls about this €2.00 direct debit penalty issue and they hoped to "resolve" it before April.


Yes - I heard this too.


> So neither emailing ODCR nor calling them has any effect !


Eh? I presume you mean _ODCA_? I emailed them and they replied to me as mentioned earlier.


> Does this mean we're stuck with NTL and will have to DD them ??


There may be other options - e.g. alternative cable or satellite providers or free to air satellite as mentioned on another thread.


----------



## RainyDay

Sanf said:


> He further mentioned that the ODCR was "in talks" with NTL as they had a lot of calls about this €2.00 direct debit penalty issue and they hoped to "resolve" it before April.
> 
> So neither emailing ODCR nor calling them has any effect !


Isn't this contradictory? Presumably the reason that ODCA entered into talks with NTL was somehow related to the volume of calls/emails?


----------



## ursprunglich

Slightly off topic, but still on ntl ... I signed up with them 6 months ago for broadband and basic cable and was informed the first 3 months were free and the charge was 25 Euro per month thereafter. I just received my first bill dated 14th January for 200 Euros! The complicated billing system is beyond my mere mortal brain, but when I call the 1800 number, it does not work when calling from a mobile phone so they give you a Dublin number to call. I've been trying to get through to for DAYS. Who are these people, the flippin' mafia?!


----------



## cinders

Ursprunglich - is this the first invoice you received since taking out the pkg? Are you on the Broadband Max pkg? I know the old bill used to show the billable amt & then a credit was also shown on another line (e.g. Basic TV = 19.99, Basic TV = (19.99) ). 

I have a similar issue, where I got the Broadband max for the 'free period' but I never notified them to downgrade the broadband until after the 3mths was up. Partly my fault, but partly due to how the invoice is presented (Aug invoice showed it was still free, then in Oct they backbilled me for the non-free period). I've been trying to downgrade the pkg since Nov. I will have to follow up with them again to see if they have corrected it as I don't have much faith in NTL/UPC now.

You can email them at Customer.Support@ntl.ie & you should get an auto reply email with a log reference. Keep the log references & copies of all emails in case of dispute. I don't hold much value in their response to emails either but at least it is logged on their system!


----------



## ursprunglich

Thanks Cinders. I just sent them an email. That's probably what it is, the free period broadband max. charged after the free period expires. It's written as 'Broadband Offer Debit Adjustment'.


----------



## DeskJet

That seems to be exactly the same issue that I have. Only that my first invoice now is only 125 Euros. Of which €25 is Broadband Offer Debit Adjustment. 

Can't call either that 1800 number and the other number they give won't work. Sent them email and they answered that it will take months for them to look in to my problem, please call. Oh yes I would, if they just would answe.

But the funniest thing is, that I never took any Broadband Max. And I also was supposed to get the offer of BB free for 3 months and Basic TV for 6 months. Quess did they charge me for TV also after 3 months.


----------



## ursprunglich

There seems to be zero consistency with this company. I called and held for an about a 1/2 hour and finally got through to someone who sounded about 12 and seemed to be based in Belfast. He couldn't explain the debit adjustment charge and couldn't put me through to anyone who could, he could only log my call for 'someone' to get back to me 'sometime'. 
Later, I called technical support and got talking to a grown up who still couldn't explain the charge because she didn't work in accounts, but she again logged my call. 
I also sent an email to customer service, but got no response.
So, finally I paid my bill excluding this charge and now I'll wait to see if they will charge me a late fee ... And on and on it goes ... 
It's farcical.


----------



## NCA2007

The NCA has discussed the issue over the last 2-3 months and this link informs you of the outcome,
http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/News_+_Research/Press Releases/NCA and ntl in negotiations.html

Its the National Consumer Agency press release on NTL.

J


----------



## ClubMan

It's a pity that they can/will still penalise non _OAPs_/special needs customers for not going on _DD _even if they have a perfect record of timely bill payment...


----------



## efm

Are non OAP NTL customers being discriminated against because they / we are too young?


----------



## DeskJet

I received a letter from NTL and they apologized that customers have been charged wrongly and they will correct that with future bills. I can't now remeber what it exactly said, but whitin one months time I should be able to find out if anything positive will happen.

Still they never replied to my email and still I can't call them.


----------



## tall chapy

> The NCA has been set up by the Irish government to be a powerful advocate on behalf of consumers. We will also have a leading role in consumer information, research, education and awareness.
> We will carry out the enforcement role currently being done by the Office of the Director of Consumer Affairs (ODCA). We are being given extensive new powers to protect consumers from unscrupulous traders and from a wide range of unfair or misleading trade practices. We will also have considerable powers of enforcement, with powers to issue on-the-spot fines for breaches of consumer law and to bring repeat offenders to court.
> The Minister for Enterprise, Trade and Employment published the draft legislation establishing the NCA and giving it extensive enforcement powers in August 2006. We expect that the legislation will be enacted in early 2007.


 http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/About/
After reading their recent press release, I am not convinced that NCA will ever be a "powerful advocate on behalf of consumers" & with them "given extensive new powers to protect consumers from unscrupulous traders and from a wide range of unfair or misleading trade practices."
If I was to guess, I would say that these "extensive new powers" & the "draft legislation establishing the NCA and giving it extensive enforcement powers in August 2006. We expect that the legislation will be enacted in early 2007." this will still not stop NTL from carrying out this disgraceful DD charge. Because this government has a history of bringing in 'enforcement bodies' but when it comes to the crunch, they are toothless.
This typical banana republic stuff, just like Mr Cullen recently issuing the contract for barrier free tolling on the M50. 
So everyone get ready for paying for driving on ANY section of the M50 for the next 20/25 years & this is for the public good ??.Sorry about the mini rant ..


----------



## cinders

I received a letter too, probably the same one as Deskjet.  NTL have 'audited' their accounts & found that the credits for the TV/BB package I am on was not applied. 
Will have to wait & see if the credit is applied now.  At least I've now got a contact name if I have to escalate my previous complaint any further.


----------



## ClubMan

tall chapy said:


> http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/About/
> After reading their recent press release, I am not convinced that NCA will ever be a "powerful advocate on behalf of consumers" & with them "given extensive new powers to protect consumers from unscrupulous traders and from a wide range of unfair or misleading trade practices."


But in this case _NTL _are perfectly within their rights to levy whatever charges they like for non _DD _or late payments as far as I know so there really isn't anything that the _NCA _or anybody else can force them to do so wringing the concessions that they did managed to get was arguably good going.


----------



## Sn@kebite

Just out of curiousity...
Why would some ppl not be able to pay by DD? Most ppl have current accounts because that's where you get payed into, from work, i would have thought? If it saves all the trouble, it might be worth opening a current account.


----------



## ClubMan

Sn@kebite said:


> Why would some ppl not be able to pay by DD?


In my case it's not being unable but being unwilling. I prefer not to pay by _DD_ and instead to pay by online banking as far as possible. I'm sure others are similar. But there are also lots of people with no bank accounts too.


----------



## tall chapy

Very true, it is legal. So everyone should stop complaining as what ..





> they did managed to get was arguably good going.


 But the non-DD is €2 now, once they give fair notice it can be increased to €2.50..€6...€10...then maybe some ridiculous figure.... 
But think about it..really..even though the pensioners & people with special needs should come first...they will only make up a small percentage of NTL's customers, so really IMHO it is just a facile gesture by NTL to shut us up and judging by NCA's press release it has..

To make matters worse my NTL digibox decided not to work again last night.. same as last month, they put in a service call for me then but nobody appeared.So I called last night I got the same error,after being left waiting for someone to answer, after at least 20 mins they picked up, they logged the call and said they would send an email to the relevant people, I started to worry then as it was an email, which meant it would be someone's inbox today, so no digibox for all of last night( The digibox came back to life last month, out of the blue) They also noted that my call from the previous month was still open. Came in from work today ,still no digibox working (they previously said that they maybe able to fix it remotely) After a near record 5 mins my call was picked up & they had the cheek to tell me that my service call was booked for Feb 22nd, a full week after my original call, I started to laugh, this was the earliest date that they could give me..
The trouble is when NTL's services work they are good, but when they are bad....
As you often say we can shop around for what we have, but chorus is owned by they same company & possibly have the same charge. Sky may have it too, so I guess they have us all in a corner...so who should be there to help us out..a National Consumer Agency would be a good idea, but first they would need the law to be changed & then they would have to be given adequate powers to enforce them, which brings me back to my previous post, hoping that they will be given the powers and the law to be changed.


----------



## ClubMan

Maybe it doesn't bother me as much as some people. I can generally take or leave the telly and, given the final say (which I don't in our house ) would probably not bother with cable/satellite etc. For now though it all means resigning myself to _DD _(signed up for it in the last week or so) and sticking with _NTL _for the forseeable future.


----------



## johndoe64

The TD for Dublin North East is encouraging NTL customers not to pay their bills because of a charge the company is levying on those who do not pay by direct debit.
http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/?jp=CWSNSNKFAUEY


----------



## ClubMan

Great move - encourage people to incur late payment fees too!


----------



## Sn@kebite

johndoe64 said:


> The TD for Dublin North East is encouraging NTL customers not to pay their bills because of a charge the company is levying on those who do not pay by direct debit.
> http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/?jp=CWSNSNKFAUEY



I have to say that Brady's work is not acceptable, not NTL's.

Simply saying "not acceptable" doesn't solve the problem. ppl are still having to pay.


----------



## Olympian

There was a piece on BBC's Watchdog last night (Why don't RTE have 
anything similar?) about this. Only caught the end of the program but they have some draft letters which people can send to complain about this.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan

It doesn't really require a _TV _programme and a letter template for people to complain. It does take a little effort on the individual's part though.


----------



## nlgbbbblth

Sn@kebite said:


> Just out of curiousity...
> Why would some ppl not be able to pay by DD? Most ppl have current accounts because that's where you get payed into, from work, i would have thought? If it saves all the trouble, it might be worth opening a current account.



because direct debits mean that the company / service provider has control over when they get paid - not you.

I've worked in financial services for 13 years and have seen the hassle and misery direct debits can cause when they are processed incorrectly by the originator. 
As a result I pay all my bills bar one by my own means - internet banking, post a cheque etc.

Yes, the Direct Debit Indemnity scheme means that people will be re-imbursed - but not instantly. Frequently people are left with their account in a mess / without funds because, for example, an insurance company has decided to take out the full year's premium instead of monthly instalments.


----------



## pnh

Caught the tailend of a radio conversation today that seemed to indicate that the Gov are about to pass a bill making it illegal for companies like NTL to do what they propose.Dont have any more details .Anyone have anymore details on this?


----------



## newo

I plugged my TV in to the NTL connections when I moved into this current house, two points were there when we moved in.  We haven't received any bills of yet.  I was going to ring them last week to ask them to start billing us as I am in fear of them backdating bills to November when we moved in.  I can't stand them from past experience I think I might go for someone else.  However, just wondering does anybody know whether they know we have been 'hooked up' or what?

The onus should be on them to contact us to set up an account but I am just worried as they are so completely incompetant.


----------



## newo

We got a letter today telling us to ring them to set up new account funnily enough so my question has been answered.


----------



## ClubMan

Good - paying _ntl: _customers like myself can do without freeloaders who might inflate the prices for the rest of us. Good to see _ntl: _are on the ball in this case.


----------



## nlgbbbblth

no new posts, yet I get a mail saying there is a reply to a thread which I have subscribed to.

has Newo's post been deleted or is it a dream?


----------



## efm

nlgbbbblth said:


> no new posts, yet I get a mail saying there is a reply to a thread which I have subscribed to.
> 
> has Newo's post been deleted or is it a dream?


 
Newo's post has been deleted - I saw at least one post where he/she defended himself/herself against the suggestion by Clubman that she was "freeloading" by pointing out she had written twice to NTL to resolve the issue.  

However, at a guess I'd say there was further posts that breached the posting guidelines.


----------



## pudds

I emailed upc to say I wanted to change my payment method from dd to laser card, and they wrote back to say they had cancelled by dd arrangement and that  a €3 no direct debit fee will be added to my invoice going forward.

Going forward I shall be leaving this company


----------



## banbha

As far as I'm aware you can't be charged for 'unsolicited services or goods' meaning they can only charge you for what you signed up for.


----------

